# any reason why site was down for about an hour or so?



## thensley1983 (Nov 30, 2011)

i tried to log on both on my phone and on my computer both said the website had been susspended for overuse was there a DDOS attack on you guys or something?


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

SQL issues, new app made the site crash, nothing lost.


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

birdman said:


> SQL issues, new app made the site crash, nothing lost.


NEW app why didn't you say something







what does it do


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

They let @drod2169 actually try to attempt something


----------

